# Resolume



## Grog12 (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone familiar with this software and can give me the quick and dirty about it?


----------



## Footer (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks pretty close to acrhoas software.... never heard of it though. What are you planning on using it for?


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 11, 2007)

The school I work for has a liscense for it and I'm just trying to familiarize myself with the program. I'd just play around with the program but I can't figure out which computer my predesecor left it on and I can't install it on this one for some reason.


----------



## wadeace (Aug 22, 2008)

it is a video jockey synth software tool. very useful. you can find some info here at cdm
createdigitalmotion.com


----------

